# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Met the girl of my dreams...in my dream...Help please!

## zoocom10

Last night I had a dream where I met my perfect girl. She wasn't the prettiest, or the funniest, but she was perfect. As far as I remember (it's a bit hazy), I met her while I was with a couple of people in my hometown. I'm not sure how it happened, but we met. I wasn't introduced, I just think she may have smiled at me. I smiled back, and soon enough we were hitting it off. She was beautiful. She had long brown hair, a couple of freckles and....well that's the thing...I'm desperate to remember her face, down to every last detail, but I just can't! Anyway, we were in a café, so we left and walked down the street outside (it was pedestrianised). She held onto me and I put my hand around her waist. We walked until we met my dad (strangely enough), who commented on how good we looked together. Then my dream sort of jumped (as they often do, when I sort of forget bits), and I was just standing there. She was nowhere to be seen. I suddenly panicked,  and desperately tried to find her, running around like a madman. Eventually I found her, just hanging around talking to someone. I gave a huge sigh of relief, and once more we talked.  
From what I remember, we chatted about little things, but the subject of our talks didn't matter, as long as I was with her. 
Then I woke up.
I felt horrible. I tried to get back to sleep, and I did for a bit, but I didn't find her. I feel very depressed and melancholic, especially knowing that I can't fully remember her face. In my dream it was so lucid,  but now, nothing. ..
What seems strange to me is that this dream wasn't in any way sexual, I just, I don't know, loved her. Thinking about it, that's pretty silly, in love with a girl you've never met,  but it's true...
Man I feel bad, hopefully someone can give me an insight, either from an emotional or psychological point of view...

(Btw I know you can only dream of people you've seen. Her face, at the time, was completely unknown to me.)

----------


## Isabelle1

*Well , I don't believe in that , that you can only dream of people you've seen .*

Several incidents , a lot actually , have been reported when people draw or describe faces that they claim they have never seen . Maybe you've seen her somewhere , if my theory isn't right , but you weren't paying any attention at the time or you were walking in a crowd . 
I'm still not an expert in this and I don't know much , but if I were you , I would have tried to focus so much tonight on what I've seen , every detail , everything then try going to sleep and having a lucid dream without getting nervous . Maybe it would give you some insight and maybe it would turn out to be a fantasy . 

That's all I got , sorry for that and hope you the best  :smiley:

----------


## Presence333

Wow, great dream Zoocom. Though you might not remember her face, the feeling you had when you saw her is, in my opinion, the jewel of it all. How you felt when you saw her long brown hair and thought she was beautiful...I think that is an important feeling to have as your archetype for love.  If you think about it, in our genes there contains both male and female information at our disposal. One might guess that the feminine aspect of your psyche is trying to coming into your conscious awareness to integrate into your psychological and emotional development. The emotions surround the encounter seem to indicate a strong feeling of necessity for this development.

Don't get too down in the gutter bro! The dream is a good indication of healthy development. You may see her again in a dream, in real life, or maybe you'll be able to experience that feeling of love and beauty towards other things in life or towards your Self.

----------


## RavenOfShadow

Interesting dream... I love this topic. 

Just to clarify; were you lucid in this dream, or was it non-lucid but it felt very real?

If it was non-lucid, this can give you great motivation to learn how to lucid dream often. If you were in control of your dream, you could summon her, or find her!

I used to be wildly in love with a family friend of mine I had known since about kindergarten. Interestingly enough, as my recall got better and better, I realized that she made cameos in almost all of my dreams. While I love her like a sister now, i'd say there is a 90% chance she is my dream guide, which I find very cool. To spend lucid dreams on adventures with someone I love is fantastic! 

I tell you this story to get you excited for lucid dreaming, and to give you motivation to keep going! Its exciting that you are capable of such a feeling. From almost everyone I have asked, you feel great, wild, uncontrolled love the first time you meet or realize who your dream guide is... This could be one of those moments!

~Raven

----------


## Fracas

Look kid, unlike your comrades above, I just slurped down some mystery punch cause being up this early is hard on my constitution, so bear with me a sec as I practice my special ritual of genuflections, curtsies and magical incantations that will groom me for telling you at least half-the truth behind your dream ...  K. That's better. 

Here it is: the reason you can't even see your little dream gal's face; the reason you can't friggin rEcaLL just ONE word she uttered to you ... the reason you seem to have fallen for a mute woman whose only stand-out quality for you was her vague beauty, comrade ... (strap yourself in, the semi-truth hurts ... ) is that you are in luv with the iDeA of being in luv right now. WHether you admit this or not, you long for companionship but are nevertheless conflicted about it too. Easier to romanticize luv by leaving it faceless. This way you can't get rejected by a rEaL gal. This way you're saved from having to get to know and possibly having to reject a rEaL gal. This way you can keep your weird social tics, your foibles, your bad hair days and your "I need to be alone" moments on lock down. This way you only lose the iDeA of some objectified non-entity as you slip from the clutches of yer ethereal dReAmerly ordeal and ease back into yer banal life.  

... Or you can do what that Raven kid hovering above me wants you to do and _get excited about lucid dreaming_. (How do you feel about ultimatums based on false dichotomies?)

----------


## Electrode

> Look kid, unlike your comrades above, I just slurped down some mystery punch cause being up this early is hard on my constitution, so bear with me a sec as I practice my special ritual of genuflections, curtsies and magical incantations that will groom me for telling you at least half-the truth behind your dream ...  K. That's better. 
> 
> Here it is: the reason you can't even see your little dream gal's face; the reason you can't friggin rEcaLL just ONE word she uttered to you ... the reason you seem to have fallen for a mute woman whose only stand-out quality for you was her vague beauty, comrade ... (strap yourself in, the semi-truth hurts ... ) is that you are in luv with the iDeA of being in luv right now. WHether you admit this or not, you long for companionship but are nevertheless conflicted about it too. Easier to romanticize luv by leaving it faceless. This way you can't get rejected by a rEaL gal. This way you're saved from having to get to know and possibly having to reject a rEaL gal. This way you can keep your weird social tics, your foibles, your bad hair days and your "I need to be alone" moments on lock down. This way you only lose the iDeA of some objectified non-entity as you slip from the clutches of yer ethereal dReAmerly ordeal and ease back into yer banal life.  
> 
> ... Or you can do what that Raven kid hovering above me wants you to do and _get excited about lucid dreaming_. (How do you feel about ultimatums based on false dichotomies?)



I myself have experienced something similar. No means being in love with the person but just being close to someone sometimes felt nice. And yes why is being In a ''utopia'' where you can get away from all the social norms and be your true self a bad thing? Of course without taking anything too far. 

We all have our daily escapes let it be TV, Video Games ,Alchohol Coffee or a Pack of cigarettes which lets us think about something more or just not to think about anything.

----------


## Fracas

Pleasant username comrade. It's very ... galvanizing. But listen YoU, never meant to imply that a dreamly vacation to utopia is some kind of scandal - someone's idea of a devil's playground (that's mY domain). 

Na. The drEamerly ether is one collective glorious trash heap of random mental freebies, as evidenced by desynchronous electrosencephalogramic activity. If some human creature like you or Zoo enjoys the sensation of chewing through a sticky heap of lemon lollypops, or cruising the opium fields of Afghanistan, or gorging on local delicacies at all-you-can-eat cannibal festivals ... whether you do these activities while snoozing, sleep-walking or awake and soon-to-be-hand-cuffed, I say right on mAn. dO yer thang.

----------


## Electrode

> Pleasant username comrade. It's very ... galvanizing. But listen YoU, never meant to imply that a dreamly vacation to utopia is some kind of scandal - someone's idea of a devil's playground (that's mY domain). 
> 
> Na. The drEamerly ether is one collective glorious trash heap of random mental freebies, as evidenced by desynchronous electrosencephalogramic activity. If some human creature like you or Zoo enjoys the sensation of chewing through a sticky heap of lemon lollypops, or cruising the opium fields of Afghanistan, or gorging on local delicacies at all-you-can-eat cannibal festivals ... whether you do these activities while snoozing, sleep-walking or awake and soon-to-be-hand-cuffed, I say right on mAn. dO yer thang.



WHO are you to claim that all of the ''waking life'' we experience is real. Excuse me. Also isnt our consciousness (our personality, our being) being determined by factors such as our surrounding, DNA, and social releationships. Also I think you are implying that what is ''wrong'' is wrong in dreams too. Its like saying thinking of shooting someone is same as actually shooting someone or shooting someone in a video game should be a felony. 

How ignorant from you to not understand any point of Lucid Dreaming. How Ignorant of you to think or frown upon people that experience things which you cannot experience in nature. 





> as evidenced by desynchronuus electrosencephalogramic activity.



Care to explain what this might mean? There have been no studies PROVING that dreams are random mental fragments of some bs big word stuff. Stop trying to appear smart by using words you cant even spell let alone know their meaning.

Dreams are basically thoughts, or our subconscious, they reprisent a part of our inner self. How dare we explore something so unknown, how dare we have fun while we're at it. You say Dreams are a Devils playground well isnt the whole world a giant Devils playground? Shit happens, nasty shit happens, every fucking day, shit we turn our heads to and try to forget, shit that makes us embarrassed to be humans and yet something that can fulfill those peoples needs without harming others is considered taboo in your world. 

Yes its much better to be an ignorant fool uncapable of understanding basic human needs than, actually thinking critically about something.

----------


## Cinder

Lucid dreamers becoming angry at the suggestion that the world is real. Heh heh. 
That topic can never be answered, so let it be!

I think that even if you remember her face, it still won't do much. Like our juggalo friend Fracas had suggested, it's the sensation that you are in love with. So, yeah, the vagueness of her face makes it obvious what you should do.

And that is fill in the blank!

Though I can't say that your "dream girl" will like you back, "It's better to have loved and lost rather than to never have loved at all". I also had my dream guy, a very real one, and while things did not go favorably (though quite expected honestly) I still feel happy just thinking about him.

So yeah, go and find your dream girl in the Waking world!

----------


## Presence333

One man can appreciate the waking world by devaluing the dream world and another can appreciate the dream world by devaluing the waking world. Both realities have their own perks and their own limitations; yet, they both arise into consciousness. 
I feel that Fracas is articulating--though with more satirical prose--his own personal choice and is not claiming his views are for everyone. He has a valid point, essentially, that there are limitations to valuing one's dream reality over waking reality. Just as you, Electrode, have valid points about the benefits of lucid dreaming.

Personally I think lucid dreaming provides a unique platform to understand one's own mind and thus be able to understand one's perception of waking reality better. But the huge limitation with dream reality is its lack of real human contact and that natural exchange that happens when two people connect. 

Thus, like in the OP's situation, dreaming of a girl that you love can only be a preliminary psychic event, but the real fulfilment comes from experiencing those feelings with a girl in waking reality.

----------


## Cinder

Bleh, we all know that Fracas is trying to say, in a roundabout way, that the world is a MoThErFuCkIn MiRaClES, maaaaaaaaaan.

Magnets, maaaaaan, how do they even work?

----------


## Fracas

> WHO are you to claim that all of the ''waking life'' we experience is real. Excuse me. Also isnt our consciousness (our personality, our being) being determined by factors such as our surrounding, DNA, and social releationships. Also I think you are implying that what is ''wrong'' is wrong in dreams too. Its like saying thinking of shooting someone is same as actually shooting someone or shooting someone in a video game should be a felony. 
> 
> How ignorant [blahblahblah .. ]



At first I thought, "If I knew this kid's IP address, I'd unicycle down - or uP, god forbid - to his shack and kick over all the Spam in his pantry." Instead I'll conclude that you just woke up on the wrong side of your lair (happens to the best of us) and yer grumpiness led you to misinterpret what I said and charge at this sTranger like some overgrown Wildebeest in heat. No one said "all the waking life we experience is real", kid. And kid, I never said the reality of desynchronous electrosencephalogramic activity "precludes" or "excludes" the simultaneous possibility of drEamerly lucidity, OBEs, BYNs or psychic premonitions. All that is pareidolia on yer part. Tar miXed in with the soup. 





> Care to explain what this might mean? There have been no studies PROVING that dreams are random mental fragments of some bs big word stuff. Stop trying to appear smart by using words you cant even spell let alone know their meaning.



 ... Or your irony meter is broken. Take a long, awful stare at my icon kid. What led you to think I was meant to be taken 100% seriously? (The New Zealander above caught on to the fact of my satire, although he meant "gigilo" when he called me "juggalo". Arrrrrrrrrrfff!) What possessed YoU into bleeving my platform was meant as a nod to anything more than the stuff of the latest _theoretical_ scientific research on neuroscience, with parallel universes of speculation left over ... ? A little levity would be a good anchor for you. Not every silver lining has a s*%t-storm churning inside it.

----------


## Asdfrules25

I had this happen last nightwas a bit weird as we liked this one game  and she liked to cosplay lile it but anyways during it someone got her sad and I did everything to try to cheer her up. Not in a sexual way. I just loved her with all my heart and we even wanted to marry eachother when I was old enough. But all I felt was the need to comfort her and love her till I die. I woke up and I'm very sad

----------


## spellbee2

This thread is over 4 years old, and none of the original posters are around anymore. Please do not resurrect old threads - this is called necroposting and is against forum rules. If you wish to add to the original topic, please start a new thread.

 :lock:

----------

